# Welcome Home Rumor!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan,
Hope everything is going well and your new addition is settled in already! I hope we get to see pictures of the RLH's with the herding behavior!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

You beat me Amanda! I was just coming on line to post about Rumor :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Who is rumor??

Ryan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm guessing it's Susan (McKenna's and Sedona's mom) who got a BC named Rumor? Might be a rumor though


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Notice- one says Rumor and Ryan gets excited <BG>

Maryam- close, Susan is adding a sheltie that she assisted to her family!

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Susan and her hubby are probably still on the road back from Oregon. But since she's taking next week off, I'm hopeful she'll post some photos of her new furry crew member!! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Really, Susan got a new Sheltie?! Cool. Can't wait to hear more about it.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh how cool! I love Shelties! I had no idea Susan was getting another dog. I love the name Rumor!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

How did I miss that Susan was getting another dog? Oh I know. My time on line is limited and I missed the NOCAL gathering. I, too love the name Rumor!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm excited to see more pictures of Rumor too! She is beautiful!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Actually, I think Susan posted about her weekend visitor she and her husband were fostering a few weeks ago. If I find, I'll post. Anyway, they didn't even make it through the weekend before asking the breeder to put them on the potential adoption list. Rumor's original owner died and the dog was left alone for quite a while (like 30 days) and survived with her lovely spirit intact. She went home to her breeder's for evaluation and a decision on placement. Can't think of a better forever home than Susan's. Welcome home Rumor and congratulations Susan and your DH!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Susan, I am so excited for you!!! Shelties are just beautiful pups!
I cannot wait to see pictures of your new furry addition!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome home Rumor-see you stole the hearts of two wonderful people who are going to love you so very much. I am so glad to read that Rumor is on his way home with his new family-YEA WAY TO GO.

Pat (humom to-)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Actually, I think Susan posted about her weekend visitor she and her husband were fostering a few weeks ago. If I find, I'll post. Anyway, they didn't even make it through the weekend before asking the breeder to put them on the potential adoption list. Rumor's original owner died and the dog was left alone for quite a while (like 30 days) and survived with her lovely spirit intact. She went home to her breeder's for evaluation and a decision on placement. Can't think of a better forever home than Susan's. Welcome home Rumor and congratulations Susan and your DH!


From talking with Susan,this is what I understood as well. I'm very excited for her! A sheltie is a wonderful companion!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome home Rumor! Susan I'm so happy for you guys! Can't wait to see pix of Rumor and the girls <hint> :biggrin1:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh what a wonderful home for Rumor! Welcome home and congratulations!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yay! Can't wait to see pictures...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Rumor has now wonderful furever home with Susan. :whoo: Congratulations! Look forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

GREAT news!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello all,
Rumor is HOME!! Thank you all for the congratulations. We are so happy that her breeder, Barbara, from CharBar Shelties, approved us as her forever home. She's a beautiful, gentle girl and I will post some photos later this afternoon. McKenna and Sedona are doing great with her, even during the long drive home from Eugene, OR yesterday. The cat hasn't quite come to terms with it but she will.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Hello all,
> Rumor is HOME!! Thank you all for the congratulations. We are so happy that her breeder, Barbara, from CharBar Shelties, approved us as her forever home. She's a beautiful, gentle girl and I will post some photos later this afternoon. McKenna and Sedona are doing great with her, even during the long drive home from Eugene, OR yesterday. The cat hasn't quite come to terms with it but she will.


:whoo:glad to hear you had a good trip and all is well!:whoo:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Susan!!!!

I'm so happy for you! I know how much you fell in love with Rumor when you were her foster parents, now she gets to be part of your family for good 

Yaaaay!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Susan, so glad you are home safe and sound - we're just so excited for you both as well as the girls. As to the cat, well, if yours is anything like mine, they eventually adjust. Maybe not thrilled, but they adjust.

Hugs to Rumor!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, congrats on Rumor! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to hear you had a good trip and all's well. Look forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Susan. Congrats on your new Rumor. What a great name!!! Is Rumor a puppy? I ask because I can just hear you guys..."honey where is the remote?" 
"Rumor has it" "Honey did you see that magazine I was looking at?" "Rumor has it..." 

so "Rumor Has It" that you are going to be posting pictures soon!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Susan. Congrats on your new Rumor. What a great name!!! Is Rumor a puppy? I ask because I can just hear you guys..."honey where is the remote?"
> "Rumor has it" "Honey did you see that magazine I was looking at?" "Rumor has it..."
> 
> so "Rumor Has It" that you are going to be posting pictures soon!!!


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oooh Congrats!! I saw the announcement earlier on the other list and was wondering when we'd get let in on the details!! AND PICS!! hint hint!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Glad you're all back safely, Susan! I can't wait to see pictures of your new girl. Shelties are wonderful dogs. Rumor is so lucky to have you and your husband as her owners. It should be a match made in heaven.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's a photo of Rumor and McKenna out back in the shade. Rumor is settling in very well. The girls don't seem to mind her being here at all. McKenna is in need of a bath and a brushing, as you can see in this photo. That's a project for this evening or tomorrow morning.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

AWWWWWWW! They look great!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She looks like she has settled in very well and even found a favorite spot in the backyard!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She is beautiful! That's wonderful that she's settling in so well.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> She is beautiful! That's wonderful that she's settling in so well.


I agree!:whoo:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh Susan, I am so happy for you and Steve and Rumor's too. I love, love, love this story.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She is so pretty laying in the shade! Looks like she is adjusting well. Congrats!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see even more pics. She's beautiful!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Rumor is gorgeous, and unlike my mom's rescue "purebred" sheltie, she looks like a sheltie  Don't tell Mom I said that!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Susan,

Rumor is beautiful, how old is she?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Rumor is gorgeous....what a sweet face. Congratulations again!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a beautiful dog! It's great that the 3 are getting along. I imagine things must be quite a bit busier in your household, but I'll bet you wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Susan,

Rumor is beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Susan~ Rumor is beautiful! Her looks remind me so much of my Casey. So glad to read they're getting along so well.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Susan, congratulations! I love Shelties and we seriously considered adding another after ours died last October at age 15. But we were afraid we'd compare too much. She was perfect 

Rumor is so pretty and I am so happy to hear she's doing so well. You have a big heart and she is a lucky girl to have you as her new Mom!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Just catching up....Rumor is absolutely beautiful. Any more pictures?


----------

